# Electronic Cigarette Comic - The Story



## Alex (12/11/14)

http://genecigs.com.au/learning-centre/comics/the-story-part-1

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ollie (12/11/14)

Cool comic, and "quick and to the point" education. LIKE IT!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

